# What else have you built with a Lawn mower Engine?



## dlittle (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello I am currently trying to use a lawn mower engine to build an ice auger, this is my first stab at doing anything like this and have encountered a few problems already, aluminum flywheel, etc. but i was curious as to what other people have done with their old lawn mower engines. Also, does anyone know where to get a cast iron flywheel for a Honda GXV120 engine? thanks, Dan.


----------



## ZukiJon (Nov 15, 2006)

Don't know much about Honda but B&S horizontal engines use cast iron flywheels and they fit the vertical engines of the same displacement. Just found this out the other day from 30yeartech. Maybe Honda is the same, look for a horizontal engine of the same size. Anybody know if this will work?


----------



## big ed (Jul 29, 2006)

i once was looking through popular mechanics as a teen and saw complete plans to
make an arc welder with a 3.5 hp briggs still mounted to the deck always wanted to try that but never saw the plans after reading that issue be careful when switching parts on any engine briggs and honda are pretty universal good luck


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Soon to make a go-cart...... out of a 3.5 I/C briggs weedeater (you know those big wheeled weed eaters)


----------



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

Is it possible to make a gocart out of a vertical 12hp engine (lawn tractor engine)?


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

well why not??? just have to have a sturdy frame, to support it, and probably some type of transmission since its a horizontal.


----------



## ZukiJon (Nov 15, 2006)

dlittle said:


> Hello I am currently trying to use a lawn mower engine to build an ice auger, this is my first stab at doing anything like this and have encountered a few problems already, aluminum flywheel, etc. but i was curious as to what other people have done with their old lawn mower engines. Also, does anyone know where to get a cast iron flywheel for a Honda GXV120 engine? thanks, Dan.



Look for a GX120 flywheel, since it's on a horizontal engine should have a cast iron one and it's the same size as the GXV120 might just fit. Check with someone who knows first though.


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

i actually bought a small book/plans on how to build a "dr trimmer" style trimmer ,useing a old lawnower motor , i just haven't tried to build it yet


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

bobotech said:


> Is it possible to make a gocart out of a vertical 12hp engine (lawn tractor engine)?


to make it even more simple...... just use a old riding mower frame..... use a beefy transaxle.... gear it right and be just as good or better... than a go-cart.


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

bugman , 
i actually have a video on how to build what they call a "lowmower " have you ever heard of them ? 
john


----------



## ZukiJon (Nov 15, 2006)

Whats a "lowmower"?


----------



## oncewaslost1982 (Nov 14, 2006)

how would you regear a riding mower transaxle?


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

its really neat this guy ( who makes these ) i got the vhs tape off ebay , well he takes a rider , he strips it down , flips the frame over and takes off the whole steering bracket & arms that were under the frame and welds them on the front of the frame remounts the motor ect you have to do alot of welding , but by flipping the frame he made it where this rider sat very low to the ground , he cht the back fenders in 1/2 and inserted about 2 feet more sheet metalin the middle ( so the back wheels will tuck up under the fenders , and a few more things , so in a way it looks like a drag mower , of course to get the speed you just change the pully's on the rear and the engine , i'll try to find pics for you though


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

this is kinda what i was talking about , check this link out 
http://www.xtrememowermayhem.com/junktoxtreme.htm


----------



## ZukiJon (Nov 15, 2006)

Those are some pretty crazy mowers, I might just have to build one, got an old rider sitting behind the building that would be a perfect candidate. The wifes been on me about getting rid of it. I think I'll break out the welder and go crazy.

Jon


----------



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

Neato link!

That looks like a fun toy. Are there any pictures of the final product though?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

oncewaslost1982 said:


> how would you regear a riding mower transaxle?


smaller pulley on the transaxle..... bigger on the engine....
BUT a good transaxle is key..... older peerlesses, foots and spicers were good... and usually used gear oil, instead of fill for life grease.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

jetrail said:


> this is kinda what i was talking about , check this link out
> http://www.xtrememowermayhem.com/junktoxtreme.htm


LMAO!!! he put the engine in backwards.........
and he sure do love washers.....


I'm debating on one mower..... old murray frame (good frame, steel hood, etc...) to make something out of it..... or put a junk trans in it, and sit it out in the front yard next year with christmas lights on it..... lol...


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

yea i want to build something like that but i will be honest i need to learn how to weld first , i have a old go cart im going to redo but i haven't really had time or money to get it done yet


----------



## ZukiJon (Nov 15, 2006)

Gonna get started on mine this weekend, just gotta figure out how he modified the spindles. I'll figure something out I guess. Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

Does a Wanna-build count?
I bought the plans to build this buckboard.








It's powered by a 5 to 8HP engine and uses a transaxle as a 
transmission. Now all I need to do is make room in the garage
to DO IT!

Rick


----------



## ZukiJon (Nov 15, 2006)

Couldn't wait until the weekend, got started on it tonight. Anybody know if I need to keep the clutch pulley on it, or can I just shift the transaxle into gear with the rpm's at idle? Also, should my local equipment supply have the pulley's for the engine and trans to make it faster? Got the frame stripped, start welding tomorrow if I get time. Can't wait to finish it, gotta find time to finish my go-kart project now. So many projects, not enough hours in the day. Thanks.


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

rake 
where did you get the plans to build that ? i have plans to build a " parade car " its kinda simular , but that thing looks awsome 
jay


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Jay
I got the plans through this web site.http://www.smallcarplans.com/index.html
If you scroll down on that page ans click on the Magazine Plans link, there are
a few reprints of old scale model plans. Like a 1901 1/2 scale pick up truck.
I'm far too old for the go-cart thing, but still like building toys!! 

Rick


----------



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

rake60 said:


> Hi Jay
> I got the plans through this web site.http://www.smallcarplans.com/index.html
> If you scroll down on that page ans click on the Magazine Plans link, there are
> a few reprints of old scale model plans. Like a 1901 1/2 scale pick up truck.
> ...


That car is super neato! I like it a lot. 

Not a thrilling ride, but would be fun as heck to drive in parades!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Yes that car does look sweet......., for me though...... it'd need a bigger engine  maybe... twin cylinder powered? lol


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

rake , 
the plans i got are for the briggs & stratton red bug , i liked that better because of the steering wheel , it would be neat to cruise around the neighborhood in


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

I actually thought about a 2 cylinder bugman. I have a few laying around here.
But.... The wire spoke wheels are rated 300 pounds. I have to keep the net weight under 800 pounds. Every pound counts. 

Rick


----------

